# Champlain Islands VT



## SnowPusherVT (Nov 10, 2010)

International Dump w/ 11' reversible, wing, and sander
226 Skidsteer 10' reversible
GMC 2500 8'6" fisher V and sander
Willing to travel to Burlington or St. Albans
Insured- auto and GL
(802) 372-1505
Frank


----------

